# Jebel Ali info



## DadTwoThree (Jun 30, 2008)

Am arriving on Friday and have a couple of days off to acclimatise, can anyone answer a couple of Q's.
1) Is Jebel Ali a good area to live in?. ( I don't even know if this is a town or location within one!)
2) Any good places to go on Saturday as I can't sit by a pool all day!.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi DadTwoThree,
Wow- the day has almost arrived !!
Jebel Ali is an area/suburb of Dubai.

The housing areas are Discovery Gardens (apartments), The Gardens (apartments), and Garden View Villas (villas). There is also Jebel Ali Village (where I live), but alas...the whole village is being demolished in 5 weeks.

On Saturday, maybe take a drive EARLY in the morning to get a feel for where you are-the orientate yourself.

Where are you staying when you 1st arrive?
Perhaps head down to JA to look around the housing areas, and my favourite mall, Ibn Battuta is right next to DG and Gardens..pop in for a look. (you could spend hours walking through looking at the exhibits)


----------



## mardigras (Jun 20, 2008)

Sorry to come on the back of this but my husband is arriving sunday morning and is being put up in the Flora Park hotel appartments. [myself and daughter will arrive in couple of weeks] What is this hotel like and how near is it to everything else?
Thanks


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I had never heard of it until I googled it. Apparently it is near the airport.


----------



## DadTwoThree (Jun 30, 2008)

*Arrival*

Many thanks for help over the last weeks with info from this site, I am arriving Friday at 0300rs and being taken to a villa in Jebel Ali, I will be the one with the new shorts looking like the '****** from blighty', very short hair and looking lost.
Looking forward to new challenges and maing new friends.

See you soon. Tom


----------



## lily (Jul 15, 2008)

hi 

welcome to dubai


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

mardigras said:


> Sorry to come on the back of this but my husband is arriving sunday morning and is being put up in the Flora Park hotel appartments. [myself and daughter will arrive in couple of weeks] What is this hotel like and how near is it to everything else?
> Thanks



As far as I am aware this building is very close to Deira City Centre (a large mall). It over looks the Creek, just up from Maktoum Bridge, so is in Deira (my side of town!).

You are close to numerous good restaurants (Radisson SAS, Hilton Creek as well as those in the Sofitel, in DCC, Airport Meridian and Irish Village) and a big mall, which includes a supermarket (Carrefour) and cinema. Easy to cross the Creek to get to other parts of town.


----------

